

How to Be Happier at Work - jaynate
http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/how-to-be-happier-work-10-things-stop-doing.html

======
jtoeman
great piece - i actually think about 2/3 of the points span well beyond just
happiness at work, but in life in general...

